# Noch mal ganz von vorn...mit D-Link D-300 eine Kabelverbindung herstellen?



## RyzA (23. April 2009)

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand in einfachen Schritten erklären könnte wie ich per meinen D-300 D-Link Router ne Kabelverbindung über LAN zusätzlich zu meinen WLAN einrichten könnte?

Hatte dazu auch schon in nen anderen Forum gefragt aber es irgendwie verkackt weil ich versucht habe auf eigene Faust und überhastet reinzukommen bevor man mir richtig geholfen hatte: Dann ging ne Zeit lang gar nichts mehr. Bin nicht mal per WLAN ins Internet gekommen. Mußte Router resetten und und und...naja bis jetzt hat da niemand mehr geantwortet.

Der Router hat doch 4 Lan oder WAN Ports. Von Port 1 bin ich in meine Netzwerkkarte gegangen. Dann habe ich diese aktiviert gehabt. Diese hat auch ne Ip vom Router bezogen aber ich konnte mich wie zuvor mit WLAN nicht ins Internet einwählen/loggen.

Muß ich im Router-Setup bei den Einstellungen zur Internetverbindung etwas bestimmtes einstellen?




> Mit Hilfe dieser Option konnen Sie NAT auf dem Router deaktivieren und diesen zu einem Access Point machen.
> Access Point-Modus aktivieren
> *Internetverbindungstyp*
> 
> ...


Oder einrichten eines Lan?



> In diesem Abschnitt können Sie die Routereinstellungen für das interne Netzwerk sowie den integrierten DHCP-Server konfigurieren, um den Computern in Ihrem Netzwerk IP-Adressen zuzuweisen. Mit der hier eingerichteten IP-Adresse greifen Sie auf das webbasierte Verwaltungsprogramm zu. Wenn Sie diese IP-Adresse ändern, müssen Sie unter Umständen die Netzwerkeinstellungen der PCs anpassen, um weiterhin auf das Netzwerk zuzugreifen.
> *Beachten Sie, dass diese Einstellungen optional sind. Sie müssen hier keine Einstellungen vornehmen, um Ihr Netzwerk betriebsbereit zu machen. *
> 
> *Router-Einstellungen*
> ...


Und wenn alles funktioniert bräuchte ich nur den Browser anklicken und wie beim WLan wäre ich im Inet?


Wäre nett wenn mir doch noch jemand helfen kann. Bevor ich mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher bin was ich machen soll mache ich lieber gar nichts. Sonst zerschiesse ich wieder alles.

PS: Betriebssytem ist WInxp


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. April 2009)

Wenn du beim Router ein Reset gemacht hast, mußt du deine Zugangsdaten wieder neu eingeben...

Das könnte auch helfen...

http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/downloads/Bedienungsanleitungen/DIR300_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2009)

Habe ne neue SSID fürs WLAN eingestellt und WPA2 Verschlüsselung.

Das ist alles kein Problem. Bin auch schon den ganzen Tag mit WLAN drin.
Nur ich wollte ganz gerne mal zum austesten und messen der Bandbreite auch mit Lan oder WAn rein.

Also ich das gestern eigenmächtig probiert habe da hab ich alles zerschossen.

Deswegen frage ich ob mir das jemand in einfachen verständlichen Schritten erklären könnte. So wie ich es verstanden habe muß ich...

- Vom Lanport des Routers in die Netzwerkkarte, ist ja klar
- DCHP aktivieren
- Macfilterung aus lassen

aber dann weiß ich schon nicht mehr richtig weiter. Deswegen frage ich ja ob ich das bei den Routereinstellungen im "Internetsetup" oder "Lan/Netzwerksetup" einstellen muß.

Bei Interneteinstellungen muß man ja noch irgendwie ne Macadresse und DNS eingeben. Aber da habe ich voll keinen Plan von. Weiß echt nicht was ich weiter da machen muß...

Das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein. Wieviele gehen per Router und Kabel/Standleitung ins Netz?

Please help einen armen Noob. Vorher mit DSL per Einwahl ins Telefonnetz das war ja noch richtig easy dagegen...

Edit: Ich glaube an die Intereinstellungen des Routers darf ich nicht bei gehen. Weil der per WLan ja schon eine Verbindung über das Kabelmodem zum Internet herstellt und das klappt. Dann muß es ja über Lan/Netzwerkeinstellungen sein. Aber bin mir net sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2009)

also, moment mal: per WLAN geht es, nur per kabel nicht? kann es sein, dass du am PC ne feste IP hast? an sich musst du GAR nix ändern, das mic macadresse zB betrifft an sich auch nur WLAN. einfach kabel dran, dann müßtest du online gehen können, wenn du nen browser öffnest.

du benutzt hoffentliche kein "einwahltool", um online zu gehen?

vlt. benutzt du auch ein falsches kabel: von PC zu PC nimmt man crossover, aber von router zu PC ein "normales" LAN-kabel. hast du das genommen, was dem router beilag und dessen farbe laut anleitung für "router => pc" gedacht ist?


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, moment mal: per WLAN geht es, nur per kabel nicht? kann es sein, dass du am PC ne feste IP hast?


Also die Ip vom WLAN ist immer die selbe. Da wird immer die lokale angezeigt. DHCP ist aber drin. Wenn ich die Routereinstellungen gehe wird unter "Status" eine dynamische angezeigt mit der ich im Internet bin.

Vom Kabel weiß ich jetzt nicht weil ich das jetzt nicht angeschlossen habe. Bzw. das jetzt momentan wieder voll der AKt wäre durch die Wohnung weil es ein längerer Weg ist. Muß das dann auch noch richtig verlegen sonst dreht meine Frau hier durch.



> an sich musst du GAR nix ändern, das mic macadresse zB betrifft an sich auch nur WLAN. einfach kabel dran, dann müßtest du online gehen können, wenn du nen browser öffnest.


Ok, vielleicht auch mal die Lan Ports 1-4 durchprobieren beim nächsten mal?

Dann weiß ich Bescheid und fummele da erstmal nirgendwo in den Einstellungen rum...


> du benutzt hoffentliche kein "einwahltool", um online zu gehen?


Ne. 

Wird dann wenn über Lan---->Router---->Internet ne Verbindung besteht gleich nach einschalten des PC´s unten ein Statussymbol für eine Verbindung angezeigt?




> vlt. benutzt du auch ein falsches kabel: von PC zu PC nimmt man crossover, aber von router zu PC ein "normales" LAN-kabel. hast du das genommen, was dem router beilag und dessen farbe laut anleitung für "router => pc" gedacht ist?


Also das vom Router wäre definitiv zu kurz gewesen. Das ist ein langes Lan Kabel/Netzwerkkabel was ich mal fürs DSL Modem gekauft hatte. Muß auch richtig sein weil ich das an die Netzwerkkarte ja angeschlossen hatte. Und später auch ne Ip vom Router bekommen hab. Nur weiß ich nicht ob die auch statisch war. Müßte ich beim nächsten mal noch mal gucken.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2009)

dann probier es halt nochmal. aber wozu willst du denn jetzt überhaupt per kabel testen, wenn es per WLAN geht und kabel eh umständlich ist?


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2009)

Weil ich bei WLAN andauernd diese Kack Schwankungen in der Bandbreite habe. Ok, ihr habt mir ja im anderen Thread so Tipps gegeben was ich da machen könnte. Hatte schon alle Kanäle durchgecheckt. Morgen hole ich mir als erstes auch ne USB Verlängerung.

Wenn das nicht taugt will ich wirklich drüber nachdenken hier nen Kabel zu verlegen. Weil mir das alles zu instabil ist. 

Bin auch ein wenig ungeduldig. Naja, noch können wir den anderen Provider nutzen und mit beständigen 6Mbit reingehen.

Nur wenn wir 3Play 20Mbit haben möchte ich auch annähernd was von der versprochenen Bandbreite bekommen. Und nicht die Hälfte, wenn überhaupt. Das muß sich schon lohnen. Noch haben wir das Ganze 6 Monate kostenlos. Also "etwas" Zeit...

Wollte das nur mal so für den Fall der Fälle wissen.


PS: Jetzt dümpelt das WLan auf 11Mbit rum...lol vorhin war es sogar mal kurz bei 5. Isn Witz echt.


Edit: So habe bei mir das Kabel erstmal provisorisch verlegt und bin rein. Geht alles wunderbar. In diversen Geschwindigkeitstests fast das Maximum erreicht. Alles stabil. WLAN habe ich gleich deaktiviert. Die Geschichte hat sich für uns hier zu Hause erstmal erledigt.

Ähm noch ne Frage: Bringt es etwas zwei Firewalls zu nutzen? Habe ja die Firewall im Router und dann noch ne Softwarefirewall aufn Rechner.


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. April 2009)

NAT im Router und die Windows Firewall reichen eigentlich aus.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2009)

Ok, habe die Kerio Firewall. Aber geht schon. Läuft übrigens alles die letzten Tage super gut. Genauso wie es sein sollte!

Das nächste mal informiere ich mich vorher richtig und gehe lockerer an sowas ran.


----------

